# Kill-a-watt



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

"Nice watt, VA, amp, volt, frequency, kilowatt-hour meter, and hour meter. Also check the quality of your power by monitoring Voltage, Line Frequency, and Power Factor. Displays Volts, Amps, Watts, Hz, VA"

I got one of these this summer for seeing how much all the stuff i was plugging into the trailer drew and why i was blowing fuses in th Outback .... it worked great ....

I paid almost 50.00 for mine and now see the price is dropping allot ...

I also started using it in the house and realized that all these TVs and computers I had drew allot of current even when off (off but on standby) .. and that beer cooler i left plugged in all year but only used in the summer months (FEB-NOV







) and that stereo I rarely used that drew enough to total 30.00 a year, etc etc...

paid for itself in a month after I started actually unplugging things i din't use or need during the day...

just thought i throw this out to ya ... but if you want to see how much that toaster is drawing off the Outback and why your generator won't handle the load -- this is great ...

kill-a-watt meter

pdf for the device

Add to cart for $23.99 
Use coupon: silverbells 
Final Price: $23.99 - coupon = $18.99 Free Shipping


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love the idea, but I think I'd be shocked at how much power my computers and toys consume.

Guess some things I just don't need know.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is a good deal, I paid like $35 2 years ago for mine. I love mine works great in the trailer. It is also a good way to find what is making your utility bill so large, like that extra old refrigerator in the garage. The only thing I don't like about is that it has no battery back up so when you unplug it all the info goes away. A USB out put would be nice too, but for that price it not a big deal. Buy one you will not regret it.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

All right,who bought them all. They are sold out. for $23.00 bucks everyone should have one.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

wow -- i guess your are right -- it says -- "The P3 International P4400 Kill A Watt - Free Ground Shipping is not currently available. Please contact us for availability of this item. "

I got one for my dad and brother just a couple of hours ago -- I guess that broke the bank --


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ghosty,
Just a thought, if I turn off the surge protector that the computer is plugged into will that stop the parasitic draw while the computer is off? That and the dvd player that rarely gets used are the only items that wowuld be convenient to "unplug".
That does sound like a neat device but as mentioned all gone.
Thanks,Bob


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> Ghosty,
> Just a thought, if I turn off the surge protector that the computer is plugged into will that stop the parasitic draw while the computer is off? That and the dvd player that rarely gets used are the only items that wowuld be convenient to "unplug".
> That does sound like a neat device but as mentioned all gone.
> Thanks,Bob


yep -- stopped my draw 100% on some appliances by turning off the surge protector .... my 32in TV was drawing 75% of the same amount power turned "off" as it was when it was actually on ....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

These are neat devices and the parasites are pretty amazing when you start realizing what's out there. There's recently been a fair amount about this is the news, too.

But, I do have a question...ok - 2.

Did this thread start someplace else? Ghosty's "post #1" seems to be responding to something...

and

Uh...what's this got to do with "Camping with Pets"? I must say, I was a bit  a lot skeptical about opening a thread posted by Ghosty, called "Kill-a-watt", in the "Camping with Pets" forum. Ya' just never know.....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

no this post started here .. i edited it and realize that it starts with a quote... sorry about that ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> no this post started here .. i edited it and realize that it starts with a quote... sorry about that ...


Not to worry, Ghosty. I'm used to cleaning up after lawyers...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

OUCH that had to hurt.









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That sounds like something we definitely need around the house. Our electric bill is over $200.00 every month, doesn't matter if the spa or the A/C isn't being used. Just can't track it down.

Thanks for the tip Ghosty!!
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> That sounds like something we definitely need around the house. Our electric bill is over $200.00 every month, doesn't matter if the spa or the A/C isn't being used. Just can't track it down.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Ghosty!!
> Dawn


...uh, perhaps it is the COMPUTER your using??









Please don't stop...love the input.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That sounds like something we definitely need around the house. Our electric bill is over $200.00 every month, doesn't matter if the spa or the A/C isn't being used. Just can't track it down.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Ghosty!!
> Dawn


...uh, perhaps it is the COMPUTER your using??









Please don't stop...love the input.
[/quote]
Hmmm, never thought of that!







Shhh! don't tell my dh


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Ghosty great idea!
I'll get one as soon as they replenish their stock. I'm sure my DH will appreciate it









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Thanks Ghosty great idea!
> I'll get one as soon as they replenish their stock. I'm sure my DH will appreciate it
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sure! You'll probably get it for him as a gift, and EVERYONE will say how thoughtful and sweet you are, and what a great gift it is.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> That sounds like something we definitely need around the house. Our electric bill is over $200.00 every month, doesn't matter if the spa or the A/C isn't being used. Just can't track it down.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Ghosty!!
> Dawn


...uh, perhaps it is the COMPUTER you're using??









Please don't stop...love the input.
[/quote]
Hmmm, never thought of that!







Shhh! don't tell my dh








[/quote]

Never..


----------

